# Sunglasses



## GB GooseHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey all i am looking to get some new polarized sunglasses anyone have some suggestions on what they like thanks guys


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

haha, the cheaper the better, I always loose or break mine... side by side comparrisons show little if any difference from 20$ to 150$... try er at an outdoors store. it'll stump the salesmen.. :lol:

I think some of the spendier ones help with the small distortions/ double immages (doens't bother me a bit though)

try em out, some are gonna be more comfortable or stylish...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Sad part is I agree! I have lost three pairs of Oakley's. I like them alot, but I am done loosing $200 pairs! I got a $50 pair and you can't tell the difference!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got too pairs, one Cabelas brand about $50 and the other Oakleys $160 and sad thing is im too afraid loose my Oakleys so im always wearing the cheaper pair when im out in the field...


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I run Oakley Half Jacket XLJs, with permission lenses, works great in sunlight and at nite. Had polarized amber lenses but they got scratched. Not worth the extra money so I just bought the different lenses


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheaper the better!!! Have broke and lost 3 pair now and its not that big of a deal if they are $20 compared to $150. Also I dont have to worry about scratches and such. I have tried a buddy of mine's oakleys and really cant tell a difference. Just my thoughts.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> side by side comparrisons show little if any difference from 20$ to 150$...


While some may not notice the difference, there can be a huge difference in quality sunglasses. Some will have a ton more distortion than others and the scratch resistance can be a big factor as well.
It has also been shown that exposure to UV light can cause premature cataracts as well as cintribute to maculer degeneration.
The most important thing about sunglasses is a UV protection.
The best sunglasses, in my opinion, are Maui Jims, especially when it comes to on the water polarized lenses. When the rep brought them in to our office the first time she was hitting her keys against them and they didn't scratch. Oakleys seem to scratch if you beathe on them wrong.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

djleye said:


> > side by side comparrisons show little if any difference from 20$ to 150$...
> 
> 
> While some may not notice the difference, there can be a huge difference in quality sunglasses. Some will have a ton more distortion than others and the scratch resistance can be a big factor as well.
> ...


Well said, but Ive have explored with different lenses Oakley offers and they have different types that scratch easier than others, especially the ones meant to protect your eyes from shrapnel and what not, those types scratch much easier


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Which color lense is the best for sight fishing?

Thanks.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

While the question is out there, what do you guys like for fishing? I bought a pair of cheapo 20 dollar "polarized" glasses off the rack last summer, and I didn't think they were anything special. I knew there's got to be something better out there.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

the ugly ones from fleetfarm that I think are 20 bucks, yellow and black... my favorite for bowfishin.. rugged too, not made for the pretty boys.. if you go to cabela's they will let ya try some out in a fish tank and make your decision. 
as far as scratches go, i'm too busy shootin or casting to notice any, odds are i'ma step on em or sit on em before they get anywhere near bad enough to replace....

:lol: with that, I would just try them.. take note on weight... that is usually the only concern i've ever had, kinda wear on the nose.. oh well


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Look at native sunglasses, they are more expensive but if you get the "old models" for cheaper. I got my for $60 and the were new, but the old model. Native has a awesome warrenty. Break them, keep the reciepe and send $30 and you get a brand new pair.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

go with Maui Jim, Oakley doesnt understand polarized, I have had many Oakley "polarized" pairs and they do not compare to the quality of Maui Jim. allthough......... dont buy them from Scheels.... they are $30-40/pair cheaper and you can flex them somewhere else... PM me if interested. I will never buy oakley again


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with the oakley thing and loseing them or breaking or scratching them... and if you ride motorcycle get something that holds them on your head.... if you want something cheap get some from the truck stops.. they usually have a good selection and if you lose them your only out ten bucks or so.... unfortunately those seem to be the only kind I dont lose or break.... never heard of the maui jims but sounds interesting...


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

dogdonthunt said:


> I agree with the oakley thing and loseing them or breaking or scratching them... and if you ride motorcycle get something that holds them on your head.... if you want something cheap get some from the truck stops.. they usually have a good selection and if you lose them your only out ten bucks or so.... unfortunately those seem to be the only kind I dont lose or break.... never heard of the maui jims but sounds interesting...


exactly right, the cheap ones are the only ones I can keep around.. have a 3$ pair from walmart that will be turning 5 this season. I also have a buncha 12 dollar pairs that range from 2-3 years..

I spent 30$ once, (orig. price was 59) and lost them on my motorcycle.. they had no advantages, just thought it was a good price, and they were super light.... 30 bucks is about twice as much as i'll ever spend again! lol... i find height more important than the quality of the glasses... the higher your standing, the further you can see. save some bucks and buy some fuel!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I go to the united rentals place out in West Fargo. You can get tinted glasses that stick to your face for $3! I have like 5 pairs in my bike, hose truck. If a pair flys off your head big deal! However they don't. :lol: nlike my oakley's!

I will agree though I really like the XLJ oakley Pol. They are the ones I have always bought. I have a pair of Natives also! They are also nice.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice oakleys are cool and all that but I can't stick that much money on my face. I dropped my sunglasses twice today and love it when they were $8.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Nike Tarj P or RDP. I have had both. The take a beating. Very scratch resistant. I had my first pair for about 3 years until they blew off my hat on Saratoga Lake. My second pair are going on 2 years. They are around $120. Great for fishing and hunting. They are also very well vented. They don't fog up as easily on cold days. My old Oakley's would fog up from my first breath.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As a general rule, grey or green are generally the best color for real bright days, although I do have a pair of Nikes that are a blue lens that are great in bright sun as well, and red or orange are best on overcast days that are still bright.
Darkness and colors are, for the most part, not as important as the UV absorption and the amount of polarization. For fishing, I have never found a pair that is better than Maui Jims. I do own about 30 pairs of high quality sunglasses and I have tried just about every major brand out there.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

you can get those "fake" oakleys for 5 buck at some gas stations. i like em


----------



## zpoehler (Dec 2, 2005)

I've had Maui Jim's and Coste Del Mar and I like them both. The Coste's are a little more comfortable and they have a glass lens that is almost unscratchable. If you're looking for the best lens for sight fishing the Green Mirror from Coste would be a good one, it's a amber based lens that is made for sight fishing. They're not cheap but if you know where to look (ebay) you can usually get a decent deal on a pair.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Buy the cheapest pair you can if you ask me. Once you buy an expensive pair, you're bound to break them and you'll only kick yourself for buying such an expensive pair. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I look at it this way, I spent several thousand on Lasik eye surgery. The sun is strong enough to fade the paint on cars and houses. Paying a little more for glasses is basically insurance. I wear Oaks every day. One just has to be more careful with their gear.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hardsell said:


> I look at it this way, I spent several thousand on Lasik eye surgery. The sun is strong enough to fade the paint on cars and houses. Paying a little more for glasses is basically insurance. I wear Oaks every day. One just has to be more careful with their gear.


Well Said!!

It is amazing what people will spend their money on. To not wear the best eye pretection you can afford, to me, is just pretty silly!! But it is very important to have the best decoys money can buy, your eyes really don't mean that much anyway, right????

UV protection is just sooooooo important for your future. UV rays are thought to cause premature cataracts and probably plays a factor in maculer degeneration as well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It funny how people take such great care of their skin when they are out in the sun, but never their eyes. After my concussions my doctor said to where UV protectant sunglass to prevent migraines and to help save my eyes.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

best purchase i have made in the last 2 yrs is to buy a pair of perscription sunglasses. I not a big fan of contacts. I have tried and tired and i cannot get a pair that does not dry out in about an hour or 2. I took some of my flex money from blue cross and purchased a pair, not the wire rimmed ones that the older ladies and gentlemen wear but a pair very similar to what oakleys look like.

so for all you glasses wearer out there. I recommend you by a pair it is one of the best investment you will make. Buy a vertsile pair that allows you to hunt, fish in them without being bent up. I would also recommend seeing or asking if they float, it saved me on more than on occasion. Also I would by a pair that is not very dark, i have used my at 10 pm on some summer nights. They have also saved my on the days when snow glare is really bad.

Oh and one more thing they are also great to wear if you are softball/baseball player.


----------

